# Setting drag brakes......



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

This has probably been asked and answered before, but here it is again ( I tried search whth no results).

I have an M-8 and an original SS5800 system. How do I set the drag brakes?
I have a sneaking suspicion that you use the throttle trim, but I've moved it a little and nothing seems to happpen.

Whats next?

thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

As you noticed the Novak systems have very little drag brake. On my 3PK I had to set the nutruall point of the trigger to effectively be applying about 75% of my total brake. The 3PK allows you to set how much drag brake you have... not sure if/how the M-8 does that.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

It does, just doesn't call it drag brake. 

Use your throttle subtrim to move your neutral point down into the braking side of things.


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

It took me a minute to figure out how to get from steering to throttle (by going to subtrim and pushing the * [star]). I have a pack all charged and and I am going to try it shortly.

Thanks.


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

Has anyone tried running the newer motors 5.5 & 6.5 with the older Super Sport speed control?


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

*ss*

i wouldn't try it if i were you just like most brushed speed controls they have a motor limit and i'm pretty sure the 5.5 and 6.5 are over the capacity of the ss controller


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

Pat




patcollins said:


> It does, just doesn't call it drag brake.
> 
> Use your throttle subtrim to move your neutral point down into the braking side of things.


I had it out with my M8 and Super Sport esc yesterday pm. It is a little hard to tell running on pavement but I think I was able to put in a little coast brake. 
When I get to the track on Sunday I will be able to better tell. 
Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Trixter said:


> Has anyone tried running the newer motors 5.5 & 6.5 with the older Super Sport speed control?


In the "You didn't hear it from me" department...
I know that a couple of Novak's sponsored drivers tried it before the GTB was available, without much success. They had a prototype motor that I think was basically the 6.5 (without the improved rotor & big bearing). One of them let me try it, and I did manage to finish a few races without a "thermal", but it required a lot of restraint on the trigger finger, a BIG fan on the ESC, and I even set a ziploc bag with ice in it on the speedo before the race started. So basically, the answer is "Not really".


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Funny thing about drag brakes... In 4 cell carpet oval... you don't need them...


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

DynoMoHum said:


> Funny thing about drag brakes... In 4 cell carpet oval... you don't need them...


I run 6 cell offroad truck, and I switch from Stock Truck (XXXT MF) to Mod Truck (XXXT MF2)and I just wanted a little more of a similar feel.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Dyno - At Bay City, I'm pretty sure the Rotten Hanson Kid was using them. (He was TQ.) The turns are pretty tight there.

Outdoors in touring car I normally didn't use drag brakes, but I ran the 4300 indoors on carpet today and drag brake definitely helped. All I did was use the throttle trim to add maybe 10-20%.

Trixter - If you are not seeing much effect using throttle trim (or sub-trim), you may need to re-teach the ESC your throttle setpoints, *FIRST* making sure you have 100% brake set in the transmitter. Even a small amount of trim offset was noticeable. You should be able to practically lock up the wheels if you push the trigger to full brake.


----------



## stevietd14 (Jul 9, 2005)

How do I set drag brake with a MX3?
I used throttle trim but whenever I put it down past a certain point the truck would go in reverse.If I turn reverse off would the lower throttle trim settings relate more to a brushed motor?


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

If there isn't a drag brake setting on the SS like the GTB you may be able to ust the punch settings on the radio to make the speedo have extra brake right away. On my KO there are seperate settings for throttle and brake so your radio might have the same thing.

For me using just the trim on the transmitter made a big dead band before the throttle started foreward. The punch setting will fix that big deadband (learned that one from gas racing). I try not to use more than 10% negative on the trim...


----------

